# Dinky - older female cat - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Dinky 
DOB: October 2001



Dinky's owners got her when she was 9 weeks old. Sadly, both of her owners passed away recently and their daughter had been trying for a while to find her a rescue space. She contacted a few rescues who promised to help, but said they couldn't help the day they were due to take her. The woman was very upset because she couldn't take Dinky as her dog didn't like cats and time was running out as her mother's home was getting taken back by the council. She called us the day before Dinky was due to become homeless and we took her in straight away.

Dinky is a lovely little cat. She is shy of new people, but when she trusts you, she is very affectionate and loves a head rub. She could live with dogs who are used to cats, and she could also live with other cats. She can live with teenagers, as young children would be a little too much for her.



If you have space in your home and heart, please consider little Dinky.

We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 for her. She has been spayed, vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and has seen the vet.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921 
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Dinky is beautiful - I hope she finds her forever home very soon x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This lovely little girl is looking for a home


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I so wish I could help. This lovely girl has been loved by her family for such a long time surely someone will give her a happy retirement home. Keeping everything crossed for gorgeous Dinky xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous little Dinky has landed on her paws and has gone to a new home! She is now living as a house cat with two doting owners.
Good luck, special girl xx


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

That's fantastic news! So pleased. My 15 year old Burmese has recently passed away. I am so happy for her.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

AnnaT said:


> Gorgeous little Dinky has landed on her paws and has gone to a new home! She is now living as a house cat with two doting owners.
> Good luck, special girl xx


Wonderful news xx


----------

